# Traveling with 4 piece rods



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

I travel via airplane with 4 piece rods constantly. I’ve done everything from duck taping rod tubes together to strapping all of them to my backpack. Either way you look like a googan to anyone who doesn’t fly fish. In the future I plan on getting a larger rod tube that can accommodate 3-4 rods just in their sock. That seems like a better solution.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Anybody fly with 4 piece rods recently? I wanted to take 3 of them on as a carry on. Just curious if anyone has recently, in the tube, multiplies or just the sock strapped to a bag.


I use the Fishpond Dakota case. Rods in tubes, leaders, tippet, flies (I also carry a printout of the TSA rules on hooks) and reels in a small waterproof Patagonia backpack. In addition, I wear a complete set of technical fishing clothes, hat, sunglasses in the event that my check in luggage is lost. If all else fails, at least I’m fishing!


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> I use the Fishpond Dakota case. Rods in tubes, leaders, tippet, flies (I also carry a printout of the TSA rules on hooks) and reels in a small waterproof Patagonia backpack. In addition, I wear a complete set of technical fishing clothes, hat, sunglasses in the event that my check in luggage is lost. If all else fails, at least I’m fishing!


Have you ever had any trouble with hooks and TSA? I have one of those giant MFC boat boxes and every time I am headed somewhere I have to check it. I’ve heard a couple people say they’ve made it through security with those but not willing to risk it really…


----------



## realfly32 (Apr 12, 2020)

I use the fishpond jackalope


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MSFLIES said:


> Have you ever had any trouble with hooks and TSA? I have one of those giant MFC boat boxes and every time I am headed somewhere I have to check it. I’ve heard a couple people say they’ve made it through security with those but not willing to risk it really…


I haven’t had any trouble! I did bump into a guy heading into Chile that had all his flies confiscated (during the bird flu epidemic)! I was told to say that all flies were tied by machine using synthetic materials only!


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> I haven’t had any trouble! I did bump into a guy heading into Chile that had all his flies confiscated (during the bird flu epidemic)! I was told to say that all flies were tied by machine using synthetic materials only!


Thats interesting because I’ve traveled to Chile a bunch and the first time I went I had every single fly I owned and the customs agent was not very pleased to say the least. After talking to his boss or something for 45 minutes they must have just decided it wasn’t worth the hassle (because I was not leaving my flies) and let me through. Not but six months later I was back doing the exact same thing and they didn’t even question it.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MSFLIES said:


> Thats interesting because I’ve traveled to Chile a bunch and the first time I went I had every single fly I owned and the customs agent was not very pleased to say the least. After talking to his boss or something for 45 minutes they must have just decided it wasn’t worth the hassle (because I was not leaving my flies) and let me through. Not but six months later I was back doing the exact same thing and they didn’t even question it.


I think that it’s generally hit or miss, at the whim of the security agent. I have never had to pull out my TSA printout, but I’m sure that it wouldn’t help my cause. I guess it just makes me feel a more prepared?


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

another fishpond Dakota user here. I was worried but ended up doing great with it. One of the flights they said they'd put it in a closet up front if I didn't find an overhead. I will say you'd do well to get on the plane early cause it's an odd shape, but it fits if there's not a bunch of bags already in the bin.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Tubes attached to my pack every time.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Flew home yesterday with 6 rods and reels in my Simms large Bounty Hunter. It fits easily in the overhead carry on bins. I’ve never had an issue with Southwest carrying it on but United made me gate check it both times I flew them. All my flies and tools ride in my checked bag. Another guy on the plane had a couple rod tubes strapped to his backpack. No problems or hassles for him.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I use the orvis carry it all bag and have flown with it many times as a carry on no trouble. Small trips if I’m taking one rod just attach the tube to my backpack. Never have had a problem with any of the gear as a carry on.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Whatever you decide to carry, don’t carry the tube unattached to anything. It is very easy to forget, at the fishing destinations I fly to and turn the a/c right back, I have had to take rods in their tubes to customs, hoping the owner will remember to claim it. I would say over half dozen times this year so far. Attach tube to a back pack…just some friendly advise, thank me later.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Just flew NOLA to Fort Lauderdale last week. Tools/flies checked, rods carried on. I taped the tubes together so that they were one "personal item." Quick and dirty but effective. I might upgrade to some long velcro straps or even a couple of short NRS cam straps next time.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys that’s exactly the info info I was looking for!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A lot depends on where I am going and if I have weight restrictions. I like cases like the Fishpond but often times that just cuts too much into my weight limit. What I have done the last handful of years is to use a section of 4" pvc fence post. Can put four rods in their sock inside the "post" then stuff socks and tshirts in the end to use as "end caps' then fit the "case" into my duffle bag. Works great! Just cut the post to around 34" and it holds your 4 piece 9ft rods but still fits in most duffles.


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Anybody fly with 4 piece rods recently? I wanted to take 3 of them on as a carry on. Just curious if anyone has recently, in the tube, multiplies or just the sock strapped to a bag.


Just got back from a fishing trip and I took a 9’6” and the kid brought his on the plane. 44” and under for carry on brotha, industry standard


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

I just use my aluminum sage tubes. It’s no problem


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

Travel all the time via plane in and outside of the US. Just got back from a trip down to Xcalak. I use the rod quiver from Vedavoo Rod Quivers by VEDAVOO. Pretty slick and holds 4 - 4 piece rods. Strap it on my backpack and your good to go. Good luck!!


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

Another Orvis carry it all. Never had issues.
I also use a Patagonia rod roll at times. Neither had issues on Alaska , United or Anerican airlines.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Anybody fly with 4 piece rods
> View attachment 211140


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> A lot depends on where I am going and if I have weight restrictions. I like cases like the Fishpond but often times that just cuts too much into my weight limit. What I have done the last handful of years is to use a section of 4" pvc fence post. Can put four rods in their sock inside the "post" then stuff socks and tshirts in the end to use as "end caps' then fit the "case" into my duffle bag. Works great! Just cut the post to around 34" and it holds your 4 piece 9ft rods but still fits in most duffles.


This might be the best idea on this thread. I've used a piece of PVC pipe in the same way, but the post is probably thinner/lighter and the square shape is more spatially efficient. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Get a good multi rod bag. I have a sage tube that can handle 6 rods, but no other gear. Very limiting. I have the Orvis carry all that can handle 8 rods, reels and other gear, but man it gets heavy. I travel with four to six rods nearly all the time without issue.

I've only had issues in three areas with hooks - never really with rods with one exception. South American countries allow fly boxes in, but then on return flights you need to check them. Pretty intimidating having Venezuelan military with guns yelling at you in spanish about your fly gear.

I did once have near encounter in Mexico - we arrived in Baja with two aluminum rod cases with four rods each. Customs starting giving me and bro a hard time about how many rods and asking the cost, then other custom officials took notice and started to swarm. I explained we were doing guided fishing and they backed off.

I carry on my must have flies, leaders and tippet, then pack my back ups in checked luggage. Rods and reels go with me, unless on a small puddle jumper where it isn't possible.


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

I generally travel with my fishpond case, 3 to rods reels, Fly boxes, small scissors, forceps. I have never had any issue, Mexico, Belize, Bahamas, Scotland and USA. I never check, always carryon.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

This isn't rod related, but a good packing tip. One cool thing I've been doing for a while is taking down an original Yeti Hopper 30 when I go to the Caribbean or Mexico. I'll pack my wading boots, sunscreen, a jar of peanut butter or other food and items (bag of wine for my princess). I'll wrap it in plastic wrap and check it.

When there, I have a cooler to use. Then returning, wet clothes, wading boots and other items can be placed in it. Comes in really handy for those beach days.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

MSFLIES said:


> Thats interesting because I’ve traveled to Chile a bunch and the first time I went I had every single fly I owned and the customs agent was not very pleased to say the least. After talking to his boss or something for 45 minutes they must have just decided it wasn’t worth the hassle (because I was not leaving my flies) and let me through. Not but six months later I was back doing the exact same thing and they didn’t even question it.


It’s very interesting but more recently I’ve had problems w my fishpond fly fishing carry on- both in the USA and leaving it . It was also just reported on the yellow dog podcast . I check the rules and I’ve engaged w TSA in the past but it seems like they’ve recently evolved . I’m leaving to MX Saturday and taking my reels but checking my rods and gear in a bag I found on Amazon that looks
Like one of those skier duffles but it is harder on the bottom and longer and narrower . It’s worked fine on a trip to the Amazon and a recent trip to the Chilean Patagonia .


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> It’s very interesting but more recently I’ve had problems w my fishpond fly fishing carry on- both in the USA and leaving it . It was also just reported on the yellow dog podcast . I check the rules and I’ve engaged w TSA in the past but it seems like they’ve recently evolved . I’m leaving to MX Saturday and taking my reels but checking my rods and gear in a bag I found on Amazon that looks
> Like one of those skier duffles but it is harder on the bottom and longer and narrower . It’s worked fine on a trip to the Amazon and a recent trip to the Chilean Patagonia .


What problem do they have with the fishpond bag? Is it specifically the fishpond or similar bags as well?


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> This isn't rod related, but a good packing tip. One cool thing I've been doing for a while is taking down an original Yeti Hopper 30 when I go to the Caribbean or Mexico. I'll pack my wading boots, sunscreen, a jar of peanut butter or other food and items (bag of wine for my princess). I'll wrap it in plastic wrap and check it.
> 
> When there, I have a cooler to use. Then returning, wet clothes, wading boots and other items can be placed in it. Comes in really handy for those beach days.


I saw a guy doing this at the airport recently. No idea what was in it, but I wished I'd thought to do the same.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

j_f said:


> I saw a guy doing this at the airport recently. No idea what was in it, but I wished I'd thought to do the same.


If you see me in Belize with one you can guaranteed it is full of Belikin!


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

realfly32 said:


> I use the fishpond jackalope


Another Fishpond Jackalope user here. 

I use it any time I bring more than two rods - not just on an airline. I can fit 5 rods in there - all with fighting butts. If they didn't have fighting butts, I could probably fit another one or two.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe because I have covid but I'm impatient with stupid questions. 4 pieces rods will pack in anything, rubber bands, head bands, duffle bags, back packs, you don't need anything special. just show up with them and put them in the overhead. You know that!
Sorry I have covid on drugs, that's the ticket!!!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

The Fin said:


> I use the Fishpond Dakota case. Rods in tubes, leaders, tippet, flies (I also carry a printout of the TSA rules on hooks) and reels in a small waterproof Patagonia backpack. In addition, I wear a complete set of technical fishing clothes, hat, sunglasses in the event that my check in luggage is lost. If all else fails, at least I’m fishing!


This…..only way to fly…Literally! I did same generally speaking as above when traveling to Cuba and also had clothing in a Sage waterproof backpack with a smallish checked bag - worked perfectly. Had the checked bag not made it or been delayed I had enough to get by. Fishpond Dakota is great!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I have only had issues on international flights, and only with American Airlines out of Miami. Once, I was told that my aluminum rod tubes were weapons, and I had to check them as such $$$

Another time I was forced to check them because they exceed the carry on length. Meanwhile, there were two guitars carried on that flight. 

I was also questioned on my flies, but I presented the TSA rules and argued for 15 minutes until they let me have them.

I'm curious as to the latest issues with the Fishpond case. Anyone have more information on that? I am flying to Oman in a few months and I need to bring 6 rods and lots of big gear/flies. I was considering this bag.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Renegade said:


> I have only had issues on international flights, and only with American Airlines out of Miami. Once, I was told that my aluminum rod tubes were weapons, and I had to check them as such $$$
> 
> Another time I was forced to check them because they exceed the carry on length. Meanwhile, there were two guitars carried on that flight.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the issue with the Fishpond case is the same as my Simm large Bounty Hunter. The issue is that they don't fit in the standard 22"x14"x9" measurement for the typical carry on. While my Bounty hunter will easily fit in the overhead compartment, it does so long ways and can limit other bags from fitting up there. I've only had issue with United and they required me to gate check my Bounty Hunter but the flights were full so I can understand that. Gate checking was no charge anyway. Southwest has never given me issues with carrying on that bag.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

That makes sense. That's why I always carried tubes. They seem less strict about tubes than they are with luggage. Luck of the draw I suppose.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm sure the issue with the Fishpond case is the same as my Simm large Bounty Hunter. The issue is that they don't fit in the standard 22"x14"x9" measurement for the typical carry on. While my Bounty hunter will easily fit in the overhead compartment, it does so long ways and can limit other bags from fitting up there. I've only had issue with United and they required me to gate check my Bounty Hunter but the flights were full so I can understand that. Gate checking was no charge anyway. Southwest has never given me issues with carrying on that bag.


At least with gate checks, there’s almost a 100% chance that your gear will make the flight.


----------



## bharm07 (6 mo ago)

Only issue I've ever run into is my pliers, they need to be under 7", I believe is their standard. Outside of that, rods fit great in the overhead as everyone has said.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

We flew Delta in June, myself and two sons all carried on tubes with no issues going or coming. I was a little nervous in Boston, their tsa is pretty intense but no issues.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Maybe because I have covid but I'm impatient with stupid questions. 4 pieces rods will pack in anything, rubber bands, head bands, duffle bags, back packs, you don't need anything special. just show up with them and put them in the overhead. You know that!
> Sorry I have covid on drugs, that's the ticket!!!


I'm sorry, but I'm not going to put my rods anywhere besides my lap without some type of protection.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive been carrying the multi-rod tube from sage and the yeti flip as carry on for years. Rods in tube and reels in cooler. As mentioned above you then have a cooler upon arrival. I do check my flies but more of a habit from some issues I ran into coming in and out of brazil years ago. Probably ok to carry on now.


----------



## johnnywoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Two of the country trips and several domestic trips. One international with the Simms Bounty Hunter 3-rod tube and separate reel case that I borrowed from a friend. Worked excellently. Carried it on with my fly gear pack. Came home and bought a Sage Ballistic 4" 3-rod tube since the Simms line is no longer made. Won't travel without them.


----------



## NotEnough (Nov 16, 2021)

Two data points to add.

Houston t o Honolulu this past July. Single rod tube strapped to the side of my backpack. Reel in the backpack. Flies and misc fly stuff in check in. No issues.

6 guys Houston to Chetumal at the end of Sept. Two of us had Simms Vaults for rods and reels. I had four rods, three reels, a spare spool and four backup fly lines in my Vault. The other four had Simms Bounty Hunter or similar for their rods. I believe, most of the guys had their reels in their carry ons. Going north, I put my tarpon flies in the check in instead of carry on based on some other notes in this thread about larger flies attracting attention on returning flights. 

Going into MX, I was stopped because they wanted to look in my Fishpond Thunderhead backpack. Looking for fruits / meats. Didn't ask/look into my Vault or check in luggage. Nothing asked on fishing equipment. Two guys were asked how many rods they were carrying. Three was the correct answer. A forth guy had all of his luggage checked. They made him pull out his rods from his DIY PVC rod carrier. But strangely, nothing mentioned on 4 vs 3 rods. We were on different flights, United and SW.


----------

